# rechten scrollbalken durchsichtig machen



## Zwergi (25. September 2003)

Hallo erst mal,

hab mal eine frage, vielleicht ist es unmöglich, vielleicht ist es aber auch das einfachste ding von welt. Und zwar versuche ich den rechten scrollbalken durchsichtig zu machen ergo unsichtbar ;-) aber funktionstüchtig. 

Ist das möglich?

Zwergi


----------



## Avariel (25. September 2003)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn du als Hintergrund für deine Seite nur eine Farbe hast, brauchst du einfach folgendes Script:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: slategray; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: slategray; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: slategray; 
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: slategray; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: aliceblue; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: slategray; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: slategray; 
//-->
</style>
```
Das ganze gehört in den Head, die Farben passt du an deinen Hintergrund an. 

Falls du dagegen ein Hintergrundbild verwendest wirds schwieriger, da wirst du denke ich deinen eigenen DHTML-Scroller basteln müssen, da kann ich dann nicht mehr helfen :-(


----------



## Zwergi (25. September 2003)

@Avariel ist leider mehr farbig aber danke schon mal ;-)

Zwergi


----------

